# Cut Suzuki Swift all key lost using Xhorse VVDI Key Tool Max + Dolphin XP005



## FelimStewart (Jun 23, 2021)

It’s so easy to use Xhorse VVDI Key Tool Max with Dolphin XP005 Key Cutting Machine to Program all keys lost for Suzuki Swift
Here you are:
Connect VVDI Key Tool Max and Dolphin XP005 key cutting machine via Bluetooth for smart control, prepare an original key and a new one for ready, then get to start:
*All Key Lost>>Suzuki>>input the number 5024>>SZ21RP*







Please follow “*Clamp type*” to align M1 clamp tip to 2 position, this type recommend use 1.5mm to cut.
_Key fixed: clear metal filings and use your finger to press the blank key on the clamp and make sure it is flat_

Select “*Cutting key*” and continue to make sure the cutting depth.


Then Start cutting key using Xhorse Dolphin XP005 automatically.

















Xhorse VVDI Max + Dolphin XP005 Program Suzuki Swift All keys Lost | XhorseVVDI.com


----------

